# Bowtech Realm X vs Revolt X



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

boofhead said:


> Hi. Im in the market soon for a new compound bow to upgrade from my 2007 bowtech guardian (currently set on 63 pounds 29.5 inch draw). I have been leaning towards the realm x due to being almost identical in a to a and brace height to the guardian but obviously better in every other way and maybe a 70 pound wound down to 63 pounds and have some head room as opposed to a 60 pound maxed out. Then fast forward to today with the new revolt x with the new cam system but slower speeds and ever so slight smaller a to a. From what reviews i have seen of the realm x, it seems to be very close or faster than advertised ibo whereas the revolt x seems to be coming up a bit less than advertised ibo when compared with the same arrow and draw weights (some youtube reviewers have done both bows in seperate videos).
> 
> For those who have shot both or own either/both bows (also maybe also an sr6 as it is also on my radar), what one would you purchase and or keep if you were buying and why. I do have access to a bowpress and i do own a synnum portable press that i currently use on my guardian and allegiance so the ability to not need a press is not major.
> 
> ...


hard to beat the realm x, super proven platform, easy to tune... owners of them still love them. I say shoot both if you can and let the bow pick you. the revolt x is a sweet looking bow, but if I was buying today, it would be the realm x.... it has passed the test of time. I have no doubts the new cam system is solid, but we know the realm cam is. faster and lighter and cheaper


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

Save some money pick up a used Realmx off the classifieds.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

mxz500ss said:


> Save some money pick up a used Realmx off the classifieds.


I agree with this. Since you can press and tune your own bow, I’d go the cheaper route. I have a Realm X and absolutely love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Love my realm x. Go shoot them both and then watch the classifieds..
I can almost guarantee you with in 3 weeks there will be a revolt x in there


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

realm X half the price,,,shoot just as good...:thumbs_up


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Definitely not selling my Realm X!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xmanjeff (Jan 28, 2003)

full moon64 said:


> realm X half the price,,,shoot just as good...:thumbs_up


what he said , I feel the realm x is more stable because of yokes being outboard , if you don't have access to a press then that's a different story , ive often felt that a real shooter would be realm x cam system on the reckoning riser and limbs 
the realm x is a solid shooter


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The RealmX is a great bow. I have one and an SR6. You would not be disappointed in the RealmX if you got one. But I think you owe it to yourself to shoot the RevoltX before you buy one. There isn’t a huge difference in the two but for me the new cam system is worth the extra money. At 27.5” shot side by side with my SR6 the RevoltX was 7 FPS slower but it was 2# less draw weight on the scale to. So really only about 3-4 FPS slower. My RealmX at my draw is 2 FPS slower than my SR6. So at the end of the day performance is really a wash. At your draw length stay away from the SR6 as the other 2 draw much nicer and I think you will like the string angle better than on the SR6.

Also by moving the cam left/right on the Revolt bows you are in fact adjusting cam lean by loading the axle and limbs differently. If you move the can left you put more load on the left limb causing the cam to lean left. Essentially the same thing as twisting the left yoke and loading the left limb more. Yes you also change the string location as well but that will also help to align the peer stroke and your grip and arrow rest all in line as well as balance the limbs so everything is in sync with your form.


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

Same bow. Only thing changed was the cams so they could put the deadlock system on it.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

As far as cam lean, I didn't check it on the ReloltX I shot yesterday but on my Reckoning, I have no noticeable cam lean no matter where I position the cams.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

wvminer said:


> Same bow. Only thing changed was the cams so they could put the deadlock system on it.


Try again


----------



## jhollis0405 (Sep 12, 2019)

I've shot both and I would say so far it seems like the revolt and revolt x are about 10 fps slower then the ibo adverstised. The revolt x demo was a 60# so hard to say on that bow (should have 70#'s in about 4 weeks) but the revolt I would say most definitely is slower the 335. You will not be disappointed with the realm x.
At the end of the day it all depends on what is more important to you. I do think the revolt x holds a tad bit steadier then the realm x which could lead to it being slifhtly more accurate and easier to shoot, but the cam seems to like a light arrow (nothing heavier then 400 grains roughly).

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

jhollis0405 said:


> I've shot both and I would say so far it seems like the revolt and revolt x are about 10 fps slower then the ibo adverstised. The revolt x demo was a 60# so hard to say on that bow (should have 70#'s in about 4 weeks) but the revolt I would say most definitely is slower the 335. You will not be disappointed with the realm x.
> At the end of the day it all depends on what is more important to you. I do think the revolt x holds a tad bit steadier then the realm x which could lead to it being slifhtly more accurate and easier to shoot, but the cam seems to like a light arrow (nothing heavier then 400 grains roughly).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Opposite of both of mine. My demo revolt is coming in above Ibo with a 570 grain arrow at 26 inches. My revoltx is 1 fps slower then my realmx was with the same arrow. I ordered one of each in woodlands. Once I get em will throw custom strings on and due a full breakdown and tune. Compared to my sr6 they are smoking at 26 inches with heavy arrows. My sr6 really dropped off ibo once I went to an arrow above 500 grains.


----------



## jhollis0405 (Sep 12, 2019)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Opposite of both of mine. My demo revolt is coming in above Ibo with a 570 grain arrow at 26 inches. My revoltx is 1 fps slower then my realmx was with the same arrow. I ordered one of each in woodlands. Once I get em will throw custom strings on and due a full breakdown and tune. Compared to my sr6 they are smoking at 26 inches with heavy arrows. My sr6 really dropped off ibo once I went to an arrow above 500 grains.


That's interesting. The statement above was based off the only YouTube (yes the infamous YouTube lol) video I saw last night of a guy shooting revolt at 70# on performance with a 346 grain (intentionally dry firing the bow [emoji23]) at 29in and getting 318. I just put the revolt at 30 in at 70 on performance and got 315 with a 386 grain arrow so I now retract my above statement. I do believe you are more then likely spot on. So fingers crossed because that woodland camo is the bees knees!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

jhollis0405 said:


> That's interesting. The statement above was based off the only YouTube (yes the infamous YouTube lol) video I saw last night of a guy shooting revolt at 70# on performance with a 346 grain (intentionally dry firing the bow [emoji23]) at 29in and getting 318. I just put the revolt at 30 in at 70 on performance and got 315 with a 386 grain arrow so I now retract my above statement. I do believe you are more then likely spot on. So fingers crossed because that woodland camo is the bees knees!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I will try to run a bunch of different arrows through my chrono and shops chrono to compare em when I get a chance. Primary focus is burning right now haha


----------



## jhollis0405 (Sep 12, 2019)

Just shot a 350 grain and got 327fps. So I'm intrigued to see what you get as well

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

jhollis0405 said:


> Just shot a 350 grain and got 327fps. So I'm intrigued to see what you get as well
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Performance or comfort?


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

REALM X KILLER BOW
MATHEWS TRAVERSE KILLER BOW 
I want be shooting any because of heath but ive shot the revolt x twice and thats it and it was enough to know its better then the x and the traverse just by feel and balance and sound.


----------



## jhollis0405 (Sep 12, 2019)

Performance. But I don't understand it because it pushed a 410 grain arrow 304 and a 458 grain arrow 289 so doing the math it should be shooting faster then IBO as was stated

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhollis0405 (Sep 12, 2019)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Performance or comfort?


Performance. But I don't understand it because it pushed a 410 grain arrow 304 and a 458 grain arrow 289 so doing the math it should be shooting faster then IBO as was stated


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

full moon64 said:


> realm X half the price,,,shoot just as good...:thumbs_up


So you’ve shot the 2020’s?


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Some really good information posted up so far. Really appreciate it all. Regarding the realm x (which seems to be the more popular choice) what speeds are people seeing with 60 pounds (approx 330 grain arrows) compared to 70 pounds (approx 380 grain arrows). From the revolt and revolt x reviews, the 60 pound bows are slower than the 70 but the arrows they are using are heavier for the 60 pound bow so not a fair comparison. Im not sure if i should go a 60 pounder or wind down a 70 pounder. Currently shooting 63 ish pounds and a 327 grain maxima blu rz select arrow on my guardian. If i was to go with a 70 pound bow, i would obviously need heavier arrows if i wanted to shoot 70 pounds but wound down to 60-63 pounds i would not need new arrows and would have the option to increase poundage later on. Thanks again for all the good information.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

LetThemGrow said:


> So you’ve shot the 2020’s?


yes,,,have you???:wink:


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

full moon64 said:


> yes,,,have you???:wink:


Nope, who has them in Berks Co?


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

LetThemGrow said:


> Nope, who has them in Berks Co?


Lancaster county:wink:


----------



## robertsonr (Dec 17, 2009)

Can someone also compare these to the reckoning as well ?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would go for the Revolt X. The Realm X is still a great bow but the Revolt X is even better imo.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

If you have the money, go Revolt X.

If price is a concern, go Realm X.

If they fit you, you will be able to shoot either well.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

sneak1413 said:


> The RealmX is a great bow. I have one and an SR6. You would not be disappointed in the RealmX if you got one. But I think you owe it to yourself to shoot the RevoltX before you buy one. There isn’t a huge difference in the two but for me the new cam system is worth the extra money. At 27.5” shot side by side with my SR6 the RevoltX was 7 FPS slower but it was 2# less draw weight on the scale to. So really only about 3-4 FPS slower. My RealmX at my draw is 2 FPS slower than my SR6. So at the end of the day performance is really a wash. At your draw length stay away from the SR6 as the other 2 draw much nicer and I think you will like the string angle better than on the SR6.
> 
> Also by moving the cam left/right on the Revolt bows you are in fact adjusting cam lean by loading the axle and limbs differently. If you move the can left you put more load on the left limb causing the cam to lean left. Essentially the same thing as twisting the left yoke and loading the left limb more. Yes you also change the string location as well but that will also help to align the peer stroke and your grip and arrow rest all in line as well as balance the limbs so everything is in sync with your form.


Yes, but he has access to a press, so why spend the extra money just for the Deadlock system? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

Does his press fit in his back pocket?


----------



## sinkinglizard (Aug 11, 2019)

When are 2020's coming out??


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

Go Realm SR6. Faster, equally accurate and has all that Bowtech has to offer. Mine is great. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Cbass said:


> Does his press fit in his back pocket?


Actually yes it does. Synunm portable bow press. Also have access to a easy green press at local club so pressing is not a problem.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

I am sure the Revolt X is a fine bow- But I really don't know how it can improve on the Realm X as far as tune ability. I have owned more bows than you can shake a stick at and the Realm X is one of the finest i have ever owned.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

sinkinglizard said:


> When are 2020's coming out??


A couple of days ago.


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok that does not fit in your back pocket. It is also not as convenient as the deadlock cams. Portable yes, pain in the ass yes. Back pocket no.

But hey you do you. 

I notice a lot of hate from Realm owner towards the Revolt. Weird.


----------



## Ozz (Sep 19, 2017)

I’ll be trying the Revolt X I picked up next to my RX-1 and Prime CT5 looking at speed at the shorter lengths. So far the Revolt X has sat in a case upstairs since I brought it home...

I’m looking forward to messing with the new cam system instead of loading my press up in the car.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Just wait till next year for the Bowtech Revolt XRS , sr6 cam with the deadlock system!!


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm going to shoot it side by side with my realm X . It's going to have to be far better for me to spend the $


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

psychobaby111 said:


> I'm going to shoot it side by side with my realm X . It's going to have to be far better for me to spend the $


Looking forward to your comparisons.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowtecher82nd said:


> Just wait till next year for the Bowtech Revolt XRS , sr6 cam with the deadlock system!!


Hmmm. That would be nice.

Haven't shot the new ones but love my Realm X. Such a great shooter.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Cbass said:


> Ok that does not fit in your back pocket. It is also not as convenient as the deadlock cams. Portable yes, pain in the ass yes. Back pocket no.
> 
> But hey you do you.
> 
> I notice a lot of hate from Realm owner towards the Revolt. Weird.


I really haven’t seen any hate. Most are merely telling him that it’d be cheaper for a Realm X and that it’s a good bow. The Revolt X is a great bow too and the Deadlock is handy, but how often will it really be needed? He has access to a press at a club where he can shoot and make adjustments, although it’d be a lot easier turning an Allen key than twisting and untwisting yokes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

zachfinkel said:


> cool


*rolls eyes...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

AZSpaniol said:


> Yes, but he has access to a press, so why spend the extra money just for the Deadlock system?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because nobody like to constantly tune and resight in their bows....having a bow that is much more forgiving to it going out of time means even if a cable stretches slightly it won’t change tune and POI much. Every time you put a half twist in the yoke of an ODB you need to make a noticeable sight adjustment.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

sneak1413 said:


> Because nobody like to constantly tune and resight in their bows....having a bow that is much more forgiving to it going out of time means even if a cable stretches slightly it won’t change tune and POI much. Every time you put a half twist in the yoke of an ODB you need to make a noticeable sight adjustment.


I’ve seen your many other posts about how the ODB system is inferior to the Deadlock, but I’ve also seen many others arguing that they haven’t had to tweak their bows nearly as much as you, myself included. I’ve had to adjust my Realm X once. Though I do agree that the Deadlock is much more convenient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

the cam lock will not be the reason it get one if i decide to, it will be if it draws easier (less stiff) than my Realm-X.
it sounds like it is gonna be within 2 to 3 fps difference of my Realm-X (maybe less) at my draw length (27"), and if is a more enjoyable draw, then that will be the reason i get one.
i have a bow press, draw board, etc. , but have never really had to fiddle with my Realm-X once it was set in 2 years after lots of shooting.
i did have to go in and add a few twists this summer cause it had dropped about 2lbs, but no biggie. that is something that i will have to do on a bow with cam lock also after lots of shooting over an extended period.
i enjoy the draw of my Evolve bows more than my Realm-X, but i absolutely love the clutch grip, the main reason i kept my Realm-X honestly.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> Because nobody like to constantly tune and resight in their bows....having a bow that is much more forgiving to it going out of time means even if a cable stretches slightly it won’t change tune and POI much. Every time you put a half twist in the yoke of an ODB you need to make a noticeable sight adjustment.


I don’t really get this. Unless you are using crappy threads you tune the bow, let her settle, maybe make a tiny tweak and you are good to go for a LONG time. They don’t lose their tune unless you have junk stings and cables. The new system is really cool but you could argue it doesn’t really offer anything substantive to someone who already knows how to tune an ODB.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

The draw on the Revolt X is differently smoother the the Realm X. Just shot it at Lancaster Archery.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowtecher82nd said:


> The draw on the Revolt X is differently smoother the the Realm X. Just shot it at Lancaster Archery.


In comfort or performance?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Predator said:


> In comfort or performance?


The draw is very nice on comfort. I didn’t try it on performance. I think it feels like the RealmX very smooth into the valley. Not as much valley as a RealmX in comfort. Just the right amount imo. Easy to control.

I am going to go back and shoot it at my draw length and probably place an order for one.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

robertsonr said:


> Can someone also compare these to the reckoning as well ?


I can compare RealmX to Reckoning pretty soon more but now this...
My Reckoning is 60# max and RealmX 70# max but will take draw curve from RealmX tomorrow or at this week.
It's curve that matters not how much poundage is there...

I tuned RealmX today and well.. it's not so much harder than Reckoning tuning when you have press what use. And I do.
Did have tuned to 31" DL what I swapped from here in classifieds for my Halon X Comp and ½ twist and it was tuned for my arrows and DL 28.7"
I use it in Performance mode with LuckyStops. Stops in 29" position, modules 28.5" position and DL is 28.7 and there's nice valley.
Seems that it pulls pretty hard if U creep and accidental shot's are possible that way. 
That's way softer "pull" in Reckoning but don't know is it just poundage. Might be also that but 10 more is 10 more.
Reckoning is bit longer but string angle is quite similar, there's not much difference there.









Reckoning draw curve I have measured in comfort and performance.









With Lucky Stops I did manage to get performance setting holding weight into 13.7# what I can hold it a long time. Minutes, if necessary.
After all, RealmX is my hunting bow and I could drop it still with those stops but DL seems to get longer and I don't want that.
It's quite pleasant there where it is now.

I can say, even if I don't have chrono in usage now that RealmX is way...way faster with same hunting arrow what was my Halon X Comp 28.7" DL and 72# DW.
My hunting arrow is 458 grains and RealmX's DW is 70.3#. 

And what I shot today, tested BH/FP and shooted distance marks for sight, it is pretty darn good shooter..
I shoot better with Reckoning but hey.. theres 30" stabs etc. Need to ad them some day to RealmX and test it for 3D.
Maybe 28th of December when we have indoor 3D competition near here :wink:
IFAA rules so poundages doesn't matter..


----------



## Will11674 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a realm and love it. it's getting to hard to pull back form me as I get older so i'm actually going to sell it if your interested.


----------



## Will11674 (Aug 11, 2018)

wondering about a harsh draw cycle?


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

is it just the photo or has that realm x got some serious cam lean going on. Doesnt look right.


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

boofhead said:


> is it just the photo or has that realm x got some serious cam lean going on. Doesnt look right.


Something doesn't look right


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tonight I pulled my bt mag off the bench and was shooting it.
I actually prefer the draw of my mag at 60 over the revolt x..
I was going to put the mag in the classifieds but decided against it. Actually it might 
be in the tree with me later this week


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tipe said:


> I can compare RealmX to Reckoning pretty soon more but now this...
> My Reckoning is 60# max and RealmX 70# max but will take draw curve from RealmX tomorrow or at this week.
> It's curve that matters not how much poundage is there...
> 
> ...





boofhead said:


> is it just the photo or has that realm x got some serious cam lean going on. Doesnt look right.


Literally just hit the reply button to say that too! that cam lean on the bowtech is crazy top and bottom!! I tried rationing it thinking the bows weren't parallel on the floor but the risers look pretty damned parallel to me in the right pic


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Smoothy750 said:


> Literally just hit the reply button to say that too! that cam lean on the bowtech is crazy top and bottom!! I tried rationing it thinking the bows weren't parallel on the floor but the risers look pretty damned parallel to me in the right pic


It actually is just photo... not so much cam lean there IRL.
Wide angle lens in mobile phone does that..

13/16 center and it shoot bullet holes and BH/Field point in same point at 60m :wink:


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

And there's pic for camlean.. not straight but not too much.
Arrow is VAP.166


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

AZSpaniol said:


> Cbass said:
> 
> 
> > Ok that does not fit in your back pocket. It is also not as convenient as the deadlock cams. Portable yes, pain in the ass yes. Back pocket no.
> ...


There are several threads on the new Revolt. Theme is either Realm is better, won't sell my Realm. Get it. $$. Why bother posting this?

But if you are in the market and can afford it, why not? 

If not in the budget because just bought Realm or some other Bow w/ $$$ then no problem.

Some posts just seem advisarial to me. Not sure why? Everyone is in a different place but there is nothing wrong with either bow. Shoot what fits your budget and needs. All good man.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I shot a Revolt in 72 lbs in performance yesterday, the Revolt-X they had was 60.
I took my Evolve 35 and my Realm-X with me which are both at 71 and 72 lbs.

I shoot my Realm-X, in the performance setting, with bomar stops, one slot back which gives it more valley. To me the Revolt felt very similar to my Realm-X, the way I have mine set up.
It had more valley, than the stock performance setting, held better, didn't have the take off feel of the stock performance setting. Stiffness wise, it was ever so slightly less stiff (than the Realm-X), not that I think the Realm-X is stiff. I think the evolve cam is still ever so slightly easier drawing than what is on the Revolt.

I might get a Revolt-X, but I don't think I will get rid of the other 2 bows I carried with me.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

V-Train, how does the Revolt and Revolt X compare feel / sound wise at the shot?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

boofhead said:


> Hi. Im in the market soon for a new compound bow to upgrade from my 2007 bowtech guardian (currently set on 63 pounds 29.5 inch draw). I have been leaning towards the realm x due to being almost identical in a to a and brace height to the guardian but obviously better in every other way and maybe a 70 pound wound down to 63 pounds and have some head room as opposed to a 60 pound maxed out. Then fast forward to today with the new revolt x with the new cam system but slower speeds and ever so slight smaller a to a. From what reviews i have seen of the realm x, it seems to be very close or faster than advertised ibo whereas the revolt x seems to be coming up a bit less than advertised ibo when compared with the same arrow and draw weights (some youtube reviewers have done both bows in seperate videos).
> 
> For those who have shot both or own either/both bows (also maybe also an sr6 as it is also on my radar), what one would you purchase and or keep if you were buying and why. I do have access to a bowpress and i do own a synnum portable press that i currently use on my guardian and allegiance so the ability to not need a press is not major.
> 
> ...


Get the Revolt X... Period


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> V-Train, how does the Revolt and Revolt X compare feel / sound wise at the shot?


i really didn't notice any difference in that aspect, comparing mine (which has a aftermarket stop, and limb dampeners) and the Revolt i shot.
So i would have to assume that if i was shooting my Realm-X stock and comparing it to the Revolt, the revolt would have less, because the Revolt i shot was stock with none of those items added.

I really like what they did, and will probly get a Revolt-X, and shoot it in performance, i really liked the valley, made it just right. I did notice that the stops were different than the ones that came on my Realm-X from 2 years ago.
They are larger and have thicker clear rubber on them. If i get one, i won't add aftermarket stops cause it felt great.

I kinda went in expecting this big difference between the Revolt and Realm, but really didn't feel that much. On the ride home i realized that if i were comparing it to the original Realm-X, non altered with the factory stops in the original position, then there really was a difference in feel in valley and hold. Mine, the way i have it set, feels great and very similar.


----------



## Talantyd (Nov 12, 2019)

I have both mostly because i have a problem, personally I still think the realm x has the revolt x beat, that being said I have infinite access to a press and can make any yoke tuning adjustments I need. I can second the realm x coming in over ibo as well. both are amazing bows and at this point we are kind of splitting hairs.


----------



## maxiek (Jul 27, 2009)

mxz500ss said:


> save some money pick up a used realmx off the classifieds.


this


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Pretty much decided to go with the last realm x in 70 pound black ops that is available locally. Love the look of the revolt x and the cam technology but prefer to go with the proven, faster and cheaper option. Just hope i dont regret my decision.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

boofhead said:


> Pretty much decided to go with the last realm x in 70 pound black ops that is available locally. Love the look of the revolt x and the cam technology but prefer to go with the proven, faster and cheaper option. Just hope i dont regret my decision.


There's 77# RealmX for sale in classifieds.. black :wink:
70# SR6 limbs in it...


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Unfortunately once i account for exchange rates and then customs wanting their bit, i might as well buy new.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

boofhead said:


> Pretty much decided to go with the last realm x in 70 pound black ops that is available locally. Love the look of the revolt x and the cam technology but prefer to go with the proven, faster and cheaper option. Just hope i dont regret my decision.


Nice!! I picked up a Realm X at the shop last year on a Black Friday deal for $799. Also black ops. 60 lb limbs.

I shot a Revolt X yesterday.........it is sweet!


----------



## CowboyD (Jun 6, 2018)

The RevoltX went back to a cam similar to the RealmX and away from the "hatchet" cams on the SR6, so I think they are very similar. The RevoltX cam lock feature is really nice.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a realm x and its a great bow. But be careful when tuneing. Mine ate 3 Sets of roller bearings in 2 months. Some say there was a bad batch out there but in my opinion if cam lean is not Set Just right your bearings wont last long. Set it to the factory laser chart and leave it alone! The new revolt has a new roller gaurd correcting the Problem on the realm. 

Gesendet von meinem H8216 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thurstonsick (Sep 8, 2018)

I have a realmX and love it, you really cant go wrong. One thing you need to ask yourself is how much value you put on tuneability? Are you going to be switching arrow setups for hunting to target or messing with different types of broad heads. I have had not tuning issues with the realmx but it is easy to see how beneficial the lock-down system would be if you are into tinkering.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

I always loved Bowtechs ODB cam system and never had a problem tuning them but I'm definitely not gonna miss those yokes hanging off the sides of my cams. Not to mention that the Revolt x is one sweet shooting bow. It's a win win if the xtra money is not gonna hurt you


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

thurstonsick said:


> I have a realmX and love it, you really cant go wrong. One thing you need to ask yourself is how much value you put on tuneability? Are you going to be switching arrow setups for hunting to target or messing with different types of broad heads. I have had not tuning issues with the realmx but it is easy to see how beneficial the lock-down system would be if you are into tinkering.


I do like to tinker a bit but that is all part of the sport for me anyway. Pretty much set for field/3d archery these days and pretty much find a good arrow and stick with it until they are all broken and then i get another set of the same or better and adjust accordingly. If only they could make the deadlock cams a bit faster like the sr6/realm x bows (real world shooting speeds more relevant and not just ibo) then it would be worth the switch and extra cost (USA has no extra costing on new bows but we certainly to here in australia)


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, i picked up the realm x today. Still setting everything up but initial impressions are exceeding my expectations. To me, if my allegiance and my guardian had a love child it would be the realm x. It has the draw feeling of my allegiance with the smooth modules and it has the stability of the guardian only better in both instances. Very happy.


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

boofhead said:


> Well, i picked up the realm x today. Still setting everything up but initial impressions are exceeding my expectations. To me, if my allegiance and my guardian had a love child it would be the realm x. It has the draw feeling of my allegiance with the smooth modules and it has the stability of the guardian only better in both instances. Very happy.


I'd say that is an awesome description of a Realm X. Ally+Guardian love child lol....perfect 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

I just have a quick question regarding the flip disc screws. Does it matter which holes the screws go into. i have one screw on each disc behind the limb and the other screw in the next hole after the little pin leaving two spare holes further around. This is literally how it came from being setup at the dealer today after he set it up for my draw length in a press (probably why the ended up behind the limb). I would assume it would not matter if i moved them to different holes to clear the limb as they more than likely made multiple holes for this reason for different draw lengths. Just want to check before i move them incase they are not meant to be moved. Also i have read that they are meant to be as far apart as possible. Is this also the case. thanks.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

boofhead said:


> I just have a quick question regarding the flip disc screws. Does it matter which holes the screws go into. i have one screw on each disc behind the limb and the other screw in the next hole after the little pin leaving two spare holes further around. This is literally how it came from being setup at the dealer today after he set it up for my draw length in a press (probably why the ended up behind the limb). I would assume it would not matter if i moved them to different holes to clear the limb as they more than likely made multiple holes for this reason for different draw lengths. Just want to check before i move them incase they are not meant to be moved. Also i have read that they are meant to be as far apart as possible. Is this also the case. thanks.


There are multiple holes because only certain ones line up at different draw length settings. I would use the two furthest apart holes that line up at your draw length


----------



## blp2816 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sneak1413 is exactly rite! What he said saved me a lot of typing. Only thing that worries me with revolt is when you lock it down you can still turn it and move cam it hard but you can !! I’m just curious if it will move over multiple shots idk jmo.


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Did some paper tuning with the realm x. Did alot of shots without any adjustment other than to the arrow rest to make sure it was in the center and to make sure i was consistently getting the left tear. Shot number 1 was with adding one twist to left yokes. Shot 2 and 3 were with an additional half twist to left yokes. Number 2 was **** at the same distance as number 1. Number 3 then shot at around 12 yards. Pretty happy with the results so far. Now just need to adjust the sight.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

boofhead said:


> Well, i picked up the realm x today. Still setting everything up but initial impressions are exceeding my expectations. To me, if my allegiance and my guardian had a love child it would be the realm x. It has the draw feeling of my allegiance with the smooth modules and it has the stability of the guardian only better in both instances. Very happy.


me too feel same way


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

blp2816 said:


> Sneak1413 is exactly rite! What he said saved me a lot of typing. Only thing that worries me with revolt is when you lock it down you can still turn it and move cam it hard but you can !! I’m just curious if it will move over multiple shots idk jmo.


No it doesn't move.
I think I've shot thousands of arrows thru my Reckoning with 3DHV and it really doesn't change at all.
Only thing is that when your new strings get settled, after a while take a peak how it shoot's. 
That tuning system will keep it's place but strings will stretch and You might need to do some fine tuning after they're shot like 1000 shots thru.


----------



## BrazBowNinja (Nov 15, 2019)

mxz500ss said:


> Save some money pick up a used Realmx off the classifieds.


I like the way you think!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

blp2816 said:


> Sneak1413 is exactly rite! What he said saved me a lot of typing. Only thing that worries me with revolt is when you lock it down you can still turn it and move cam it hard but you can !! I’m just curious if it will move over multiple shots idk jmo.


It does not


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Is Revolt X $100 cheaper than the Realm X? 

I swore my dealer was selling Realm X last two years for $1199 and now the Revolt X is $1099?


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> blp2816 said:
> 
> 
> > Sneak1413 is exactly rite! What he said saved me a lot of typing. Only thing that worries me with revolt is when you lock it down you can still turn it and move cam it hard but you can !! I’m just curious if it will move over multiple shots idk jmo.
> ...


That’s it? It does not? What can you ad as evidence? How long have you had the bow? Are you part of the research team? You seem to always defend BT every time they are mentioned in any post. I am beginning to think you are sponsored by them somehow. No one cares so much about one brand to defend them so vigorously as you do at the cost of sounding dogmatic and closed minded. The guy has a concern which he posted to get some answers with informed responses backed by experience or hard evidence. I don’t think your “it does not” suffice. At least not for me.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

mm1615 said:


> That’s it? It does not? What can you ad as evidence? How long have you had the bow? Are you part of the research team? You seem to always defend BT every time they are mentioned in any post. I am beginning to think you are sponsored by them somehow. No one cares so much about one brand to defend them so vigorously as you do at the cost of sounding dogmatic and closed minded. The guy has a concern which he posted to get some answers with informed responses backed by experience or hard evidence. I don’t think your “it does not” suffice. At least not for me.


My reckoning has not moved and I have had it since just before Redding. So late april early may with 1000's of shots through it. I have yet to hear anyone say that theirs has moved as well. It would be easy to test by marking the screw and axle block once everything is set and see of the mark moves over time.


----------



## mechman20 (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. I bought my 2007 Guardian new, and ready for a change. I think I'm going Realm X.


----------



## ymichalski (Nov 7, 2019)

Great conversation, nice to see different perspectives


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. I am seriously looking at the x after having tested the bow. I was somewhat concerned about the sturdiness of this system and I am glad it’s proving reliable.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

mm1615 said:


> That’s it? It does not? What can you ad as evidence?


How about this... only this month practice with Reckoning 35.
Every green is practice, approximate 140 arrow's per one, that 1540 arrows..
And that blue circled is double 18m WA with 40 arrows per each warm up. Practice to coming competition. So it's 200 arrows.
And that one competition day in between there but let's count it like normal practice, there was 5-6 practice rounds and competition 120 arrows so it's like 140 or so...

So after all I've been shooting 1740 arrows +-10 thru that Reckoning at this month. 
And yes... that tuning system hasn't move. 
No this month or last one :wink:

Yes.. I shoot a lot but I have time to do that so...


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

mechman20 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I bought my 2007 Guardian new, and ready for a change. I think I'm going Realm X.


Absolutely loving the realm x. My mate just picked up a realm a couple of days ago. We paper tuned it for him today. Needed a bit more twists than my realm x due to his busted up thumb that he cant move fully anymore. I had bullet holes at the same number of twists as mine. He needed another full twist and she is now good to go. I noticed that his is super light draw cycle but compared to mine it is also a couple of pounds lighter also at 60 where mine is on 62. Im going to set mine on 60 and enjoy the crazy light and smooth draw.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> My reckoning has not moved and I have had it since just before Redding. So late april early may with 1000's of shots through it. I have yet to hear anyone say that theirs has moved as well. It would be easy to test by marking the screw and axle block once everything is set and see of the mark moves over time.


This ^^^


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a black realm X 60 if anybody wants one. Brand new.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Anybody? All you money savers sure got quiet...


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Got to have a shot of a mathews vertix today. Set on 65 pounds 29 inches. I will say that due to the weight of the bow it did shoot very dead on the shot but i will also say that i could never get used the draw cycle. Extremely heavy. Both myself and my mate gave the mathews owner a go of our realm x and realm both set to 60 and on comfort. His reaction was priceless and unfortunately not repeatable on a public forum but needless to say it was hilarious and like us he could not believe they were on 60 as the feel more like 50 where his felt more like 70. I kind of wish i got his reaction on video.


----------



## Hotcarl82 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hang on to the Guardian. It will kill deer silently for another 10 years.


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Hotcarl82 said:


> Hang on to the Guardian. It will kill deer silently for another 10 years.


Still have my guardian and my allegiance even though the realm x is better in just about every possible way.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

boofhead said:


> I just have a quick question regarding the flip disc screws. Does it matter which holes the screws go into. i have one screw on each disc behind the limb and the other screw in the next hole after the little pin leaving two spare holes further around. This is literally how it came from being setup at the dealer today after he set it up for my draw length in a press (probably why the ended up behind the limb). I would assume it would not matter if i moved them to different holes to clear the limb as they more than likely made multiple holes for this reason for different draw lengths. Just want to check before i move them incase they are not meant to be moved. Also i have read that they are meant to be as far apart as possible. Is this also the case. thanks.


That’s my only complaint with my realm-x is need to press to get to the screw under the limb, my Prodigy doesn’t have that issue. Love the X much better than Prodigy although it’s an awesome bike as well.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Corinth Hunter said:


> That’s my only complaint with my realm-x is need to press to get to the screw under the limb, my Prodigy doesn’t have that issue. Love the X much better than Prodigy although it’s an awesome bike as well.


How many times in a year You really need to change that module ?


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

My realm x had one screw under the limb also (29.5 inch draw setting). I just fixed the problem by finding another two screw holes that line up but without being under the limb. problem solved.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

boofhead said:


> My realm x had one screw under the limb also (29.5 inch draw setting). I just fixed the problem by finding another two screw holes that line up but without being under the limb. problem solved.


Yep. To my knowledge there aren’t assigned spots. Just reasonably distributed and threaded correctly.


----------



## cmeyer21 (Nov 14, 2019)

i shot the Realm the other day. very smooth but has a skinny grip. i prefer a thicker grip.


----------



## RickMcMaken (Jan 8, 2017)

I'll add my two cents on this subject considering it's been on my mind as well. 

I shot both the realm x and the revolt x just yesterday. Both were set at roughly 62 pounds @ 29" draw. i can say this without hesitation, they are nearly identical !!! The Revolt seemed ever so slightly smoother to shoot in terms of hand shock. And the revolt did roll over into the back wall a tiny bit bit easier. But these things were so minute to me that i wouldn't even consider paying more for the revolt. 

The main advantage i see in the revolt is the obvious ease of tuning without a press. Due to the design though, I'd imagine that Cam lean will be held to a minimum which could result in "better" performance. But as others have stated, it's splitting hairs, and it's not as if the realm x can't be tuned to perfection anyways. 

The design of the revolt x is innovative and i'm sure it'll become a more standardized feature on bows to come. But if you're strictly comparing these two bows as to which is better, i think it comes down to what you personal needs/wants are.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

boofhead said:


> Absolutely loving the realm x. My mate just picked up a realm a couple of days ago. We paper tuned it for him today. Needed a bit more twists than my realm x due to his busted up thumb that he cant move fully anymore. I had bullet holes at the same number of twists as mine. He needed another full twist and she is now good to go. I noticed that his is super light draw cycle but compared to mine it is also a couple of pounds lighter also at 60 where mine is on 62. Im going to set mine on 60 and enjoy the crazy light and smooth draw.


Just finished my Realm X..It is ready too eat,deer and foam..


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The Revolt series is a lot bigger step up than people are giving it credit for. It is a "true" binary... Period


----------



## ESolomon (Dec 11, 2019)

Just curious, for everyone with the Revolt X, what do you have for an arrow rest. I have heard that the QAD HDX is not mounting up correctly to some of the newer Bowtech's


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ESolomon said:


> Just curious, for everyone with the Revolt X, what do you have for an arrow rest. I have heard that the QAD HDX is not mounting up correctly to some of the newer Bowtech's


I will be aiding a Hamskea trinity.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

HHA Virtus on mine


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

ESolomon said:


> Just curious, for everyone with the Revolt X, what do you have for an arrow rest. I have heard that the QAD HDX is not mounting up correctly to some of the newer Bowtech's


First I am hearing of this. What exactly is the problem with the rest on the new Bowtechs?


----------



## Cbass (Mar 24, 2008)

ESolomon said:


> Just curious, for everyone with the Revolt X, what do you have for an arrow rest. I have heard that the QAD HDX is not mounting up correctly to some of the newer Bowtech's


I have the QAD MXT and it mounted up just fine. Can't imagine that would be any different with the HDX model.


----------



## tfnarchers (Dec 29, 2018)

Just recently shot the Revolt X. Very smooth on both the "comfort" and the "performance" setting. Comfort setting suited me better as the performance setting seemed to have too much deadband in the draw cycle. Highly recommend this bow, but will probably need to wrap the grip.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

lunghit said:


> First I am hearing of this. What exactly is the problem with the rest on the new Bowtechs?


There is no problem. It mounts perfectly.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

SR6 for me, the more I shoot it the more I think it may still be Bowtechs best pure hunting / 3D bow to date.
Perfect ATA, super draw cycle, quiet and..........................................FAST!
Absolute arrow stacker!!


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

ESolomon said:


> Just curious, for everyone with the Revolt X, what do you have for an arrow rest. I have heard that the QAD HDX is not mounting up correctly to some of the newer Bowtech's


If you like the arrow rest to mount flush to the front of the riser, the containment bar on the rest will hit the riser. On the Revolts it will need to be mounted about 1/8 inch away. The mounting block on the Bowtech QAD version 4 is designed to keep it 1/8” away from the riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

